# After 6 years giving up art, I returned in 2018. This is my year in art.



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Dec 28, 2018)

*10 paintings in 2018. The first one I did on my laptop before really getting serious about it again. Twix Dog was when I switched from over a decade of photoshop to Clip Studio Paint. Just wanted to share frens :3*

*Moment to Reflect*
www.furaffinity.net: Moment to Reflect by Fuzzle






*No Longer a Slave to Fear (censored)*
www.furaffinity.net: No longer a slave to fear by Fuzzle





*Mechanical Magnificus*
www.furaffinity.net: Mechanical Magnificus! by Fuzzle





*Escapism*
www.furaffinity.net: Escapism by Fuzzle





*TWIX Dog*
www.furaffinity.net: TWIX Dog by Fuzzle





*Tally and Shani*
www.furaffinity.net: Tally and Shani by Fuzzle





*Cool Off Demon Dog*
www.furaffinity.net: Cool off Demon Dog by Fuzzle





*Dangly Otter*
www.furaffinity.net: Dangly Otter by Fuzzle





*So Alone*
www.furaffinity.net: So Alone by Fuzzle





*Country Dog*
www.furaffinity.net: Country Dog by Fuzzle





*Almost forgot to add my banner work.*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey fuzzle! I love your art, keep creating!


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Dec 28, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Hey fuzzle! I love your art, keep creating!



*Hey fren! Thanks :3  I will continue to make more arts.*


----------



## Jarren (Dec 28, 2018)

1: Your art is awesome. Keep up the good work, and you've earned yourself a watch.

2: Probably gonna want to censor the second one a bit for display on here ;p


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2018)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> Hey fren! Thanks :3  I will continue to make more arts.



I think I've met you before btw from the before times long long ago. 

I'd like to be able to paint as competently as you do in the future.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Dec 28, 2018)

Jarren said:


> 1: Your art is awesome. Keep up the good work, and you've earned yourself a watch.
> 
> 2: Probably gonna want to censor the second one a bit for display on here ;p



*I went ahead and gave it a quick censor. Thanks for watching :3*



Fallowfox said:


> I think I've met you before btw from the before times long long ago.
> 
> I'd like to be able to paint as competently as you do in the future.



*You probably have, I had the account "Fuzzle" here, but I can't for the life of me log into it. *

*This is big compliment fren! When I start on a painting, I'll just spend about a month or so working on it while listening to videos or movies or even streaming it. *


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 29, 2018)

This is incredible.


----------



## goatwolff (Dec 30, 2018)

what a moment to reflect


----------



## CrystalCaracal (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh wow your art is absolutely beautiful. Each piece has a different mood. It's really good.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Dec 31, 2018)

goatwolff said:


> what a moment to reflect



*I like looking back and seeing the changes. *




CrystalCaracal said:


> Oh wow your art is absolutely beautiful. Each piece has a different mood. It's really good.



*Thanks! I like to do new things as much as I can. *


----------



## Sinclare Lovelace (Jan 2, 2019)

Definetly earned a follow, just so much detail. Can't decide if I envy your skill or admire it.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Jan 2, 2019)

Sinclare Lovelace said:


> Definetly earned a follow, just so much detail. Can't decide if I envy your skill or admire it.



*Yes...Yes! Follow Dog...TRUST IN DOG!...Put pizza near edge of table...*


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 9, 2019)

how do you do all of this? i'm trying my darndest to make digital painting work in clip studio paint, but i end up more frustrated than pleased about it.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Jan 9, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> how do you do all of this? i'm trying my darndest to make digital painting work in clip studio paint, but i end up more frustrated than pleased about it.



*Ahh, frustration is the name of the game. Everything I paint is completely wrong until I adjust, tweak, twist, turn, redo, retouch and rework for hours and hours. Then its just better but still not perfect. Basically all I use in Clip Studio Paint is the Smooth Watercolor brush, tone scraping airbrush, airbrush and layers. I have one hand on CTRL, ALT, SHIFT and SPACE at all times so I can constantly sample colors with alt, move things with ctrl, pan with space, zoom in and out with shift + space and I also set Z and X to decrease or increase brush size. So shortcuts help a lot. Hey, you should have seen my work from 2007, it was an abomination. *


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 10, 2019)

Awesome work.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 10, 2019)

Great start!
I'd also say, I like the lower perspectives that you use. It makes the characters feel a lot larger and fantastic.


----------



## Skykristal (Jan 13, 2019)

Wowie now that's quality 
Really love the details and atmosphere in your arts :3


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Jan 13, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Awesome work.





PercyD said:


> Great start!
> I'd also say, I like the lower perspectives that you use. It makes the characters feel a lot larger and fantastic.





Skykristal said:


> Wowie now that's quality
> Really love the details and atmosphere in your arts :3



*Thanks frens! I spend a lot of time trying to get it the best I can! *


----------



## BillyHeart (Feb 24, 2019)

Amazing art! Thank you for return!


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 24, 2019)

BillyHeart said:


> Amazing art! Thank you for return!



*Doggo always return fren! Well if you got snacc. *



レゴシ said:


> Very naive art. I can't help but admire the lack of any sensible restraint while also trying to achieve this furry-realism, with heavy use of references, perspective grids and all tools digital editing programs have to offer.
> Pictures seem to have no real direction or planning or even self-awareness, while trying to grasp everything at once, such as the family tragedy acted out by funny animals in bright, cheerful colors and clear-cut shapes. The only thing that's lacking is for the single tear to make it halfway down the cheek of the child for the artist to bring the sentimentality to its complete manifest. Or how about the image of a person sitting down lost and abandoned in an indifferent city towering over it, said person having all kinds of fluorescent appendages, with all colors of a rainbow surrounding it. I can't stop looking at it.
> Hats off to you, author, I am truly impressed, without a hint of irony. In fact, I believe you might be the new word in a genre I call "furry-realism", which you definitely have nailed down to bits. If I can make any parralels, you would be to furry-art like Thomas Kinkade was to the postcard-art or chocolate-box-art, it's harder to exactly name what Kinkade was doing, but you are no less great.
> Bravo.



*I thought you were roasting me at first. Thanks so much for taking all that time to comment on my work  You know its funny, my parents would make the same comparison with me and Kinkade, don't know why, I guess his commercialized art was something they thought I should do. *


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 24, 2019)

Dude your art is awesome. It has so much personality.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 24, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Dude your art is awesome. It has so much personality.



*:3 Too kind fren! *


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm glad you decided to keep creating art. Your style is beautifully amazing and there is such a tone that is set to each piece. 



FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *So Alone*
> www.furaffinity.net: So Alone by Fuzzle


This one gave me literal goosebumps. I have lived that exact experience. Just replace the bed with a recliner, and the can with a bottle of vodka. So much emotion is captured in this piece, and I'm very glad to have seen it. Thank you for sharing your art. You truly are talented!


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 24, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> I'm glad you decided to keep creating art. Your style is beautifully amazing and there is such a tone that is set to each piece.
> 
> 
> This one gave me literal goosebumps. I have lived that exact experience. Just replace the bed with a recliner, and the can with a bottle of vodka. So much emotion is captured in this piece, and I'm very glad to have seen it. Thank you for sharing your art. You truly are talented!



*This one was a commission, it seems a lot of people share experiences they can relate too in depictions like this and that's why I like to explore it. Generally art wants to show the height of positivity, the maximum amount of beauty and I have been feeling like showing things we generally hide, like our fear, our vulnerability and private emotions. Then again maybe I'm just being pretentious. *


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 24, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *This one was a commission, it seems a lot of people share experiences they can relate too in depictions like this and that's why I like to explore it. Generally art wants to show the height of positivity, the maximum amount of beauty and I have been feeling like showing things we generally hide, like our fear, our vulnerability and private emotions. Then again maybe I'm just being pretentious. *


I agree completely. Often times art can be used to highlight positivity. But I dont think you're pretentious at all with your statement. While I do enjoy many different types of artistic expression, but the reason I really enjoyed this particular piece, is that I've been open about "that night" with anyone that I feel I can help going through similar strife, but dont feel I'm able to convey in words how I actually felt that night, but when I look at this picture, its striking. I couldn't sum it up any better.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 24, 2019)

レゴシ said:


> Oh no, please do not take it as if I'm trying to belittle or mock you and your artwork, as a fact, quite on the contrary. Furry artwork in general has grown into quite a unique sub-genre all of its own, and your portfolio is quite a distinct specimen of that. It is my belief that it is deserving of a deeper critical insight than there exists now (there is none).
> Also, another picture caught my attention, where a humanoid lion bemoans the passing of his kin - the glaring clash of fantasy escapist funny animals and the very real experience of seeing someone pass in the hospital bed known too well to too many is rendered idealistically - perfectly sterile, no signs of wear or dirt, texture too strong or grating to the eye on anything, like backgrounds in japanese visual novels, it tries to provoke real emotions and set a real mood, yet it is at the same time at a complete disconnect with reality which allows the viewer to feel sad, but not too sad, comforted at the sight of fuzzy, cuddly animals shedding crystally pure mineral water from the farthest reaches of Alps from their eyes. Reflecting the modern condition, all is thrown together and melted down, without reflexion or too long of a consideration, following the slightest and every sentimental impulse, at least the ones yet lingering on.
> Please keep creating your wonderful pictures, never stop again and never think twice,- just create.


*
Oh yeah you're talking about 38 years that I did after making this thread. I want any depiction I do to feel real, like this is a photograph, not an idealized fantasy but where an alternate reality is grounded in the sense of our real world. If you look at my old art, you'll notice its nothing like my newer work. Its sappy, cheesy, romantically charged, everything is joyous and awkward, well I don't feel that way so much anymore. In that way my art is a very accurate reflection of myself then and now. I don't know what I want to do next, then again, I never really know what I want to do next, it just happens when I start putting lines down. 

Also you're clearly one for words. 
*


JakeTheFoXx said:


> I agree completely. Often times art can be used to highlight positivity. But I dont think you're pretentious at all with your statement. While I do enjoy many different types of artistic expression, but the reason I really enjoyed this particular piece, is that I've been open about "that night" with anyone that I feel I can help going through similar strife, but dont feel I'm able to convey in words how I actually felt that night, but when I look at this picture, its striking. I couldn't sum it up any better.



*I actually suck with words, I talk very little in real life. I've probably spoken so little in fact that if I wasn't able to speak it wouldn't be that much of a difference, which I suppose I like expressing things visually. I don't want to verbalize a story but I like to visualize one. I like details, details are story, they imply thing but not always the same implication for all viewers. Everyone can come away with something unique and if its at all meaningful or impactful, I think that's great. *


----------

